# maxima 92 engine swap



## webis (Jan 19, 2011)

hi friends, i have a 91 maxima and i want make engine swap with VG30DETT Z32 (300zx, fairlady z in japan) and 5 speed transsmision, what modifications do i need? exchange is possible? VG30DE instead VG30DETT.. less space in my old maxima? 

please i need technical opinion

sorry by my bad english

greetings from mexico...!:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like a nightmare of fabrication work, if you ask me!


----------

